# Beading V Sheeting



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Which do you Prefer ?

Left Beading - Right Sheeting


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

used to be beading for me, but now i prefer sheeting


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

In ---> beading gets my vote. I love waxes (beading) but i'm leaning towards sealants which you would associate with sheeting.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Beading is nice to look at but sheeting in the long run is better

here are my two videos


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

lookswise beading all day but seems like sheeting dries alot more and quicker?the beads still remain on the car though?


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Beading solely for the look.


----------



## Posts001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Love the idea of sheeting, but a beading car looks so good


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

All the videos above seem (to my untrained eye) to be protected vs non-protected. Perhaps a more interesting comparison would be waxed one side vs sealed on the other.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Beading here :thumb:

But I know sheeting is better


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Why is sheeting better than beading. Is it because it takes the water away instead of letting it stand?

I like beading but have never tired sealants but would certainly like to and considering selling a few waxes which will fund some sealants to try.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Beading by far:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Spike85 said:


> Why is sheeting better than beading. Is it because it takes the water away instead of letting it stand?
> 
> I like beading but have never tired sealants but would certainly like to and considering selling a few waxes which will fund some sealants to try.


Sheeting dries the panel better, which reduces things like water spotting and other airborne muck being left on your paint when the water dries.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

i hate beading, it has no point what so ever


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Defo sheeting as beading leaves dusty marks all over my bonnet and roof! Want to try a sealant like TAC systems moonlight instead of applying waxes..


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a sealant on my car,it looks better to my eyes when waxed tho.
Seriously thinking of just using the wax for summer months tho

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

For a trial I have put FK1000P on my car and the rain water is beading. It is a PITA as the water dries it is leaving all the muck behind.

I would prefer the water to sheet off hopefully alleviating the problem.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

graham1970 said:


> I have a sealant on my car,it looks better to my eyes when waxed tho.
> Seriously thinking of just using the wax for summer months tho
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Lots of people do that...sealant for winter, wax for summer time:thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm learning A&j,I'm learning 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Can't beat beading for me.


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

can i sit on the fence ? i love both

infact ill have one side beading, one side sheeting

right, which side will i do drivers......


arrrghhhh


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

A very interesting subject and quite difficult decision. Because I like waxes I'd go for beading, because that is what waxes do, but from the examples shown, sheeting certainly appears to be more effective. I needed a 'Both' option in the voting box.


----------



## Posts001 (Mar 17, 2009)

bigbrizo said:


> can i sit on the fence ? i love both
> 
> infact ill have one side beading, one side sheeting
> 
> ...


Sheeting for roof, bonnet and boot lid and then beading for the rest so cars always dry haha


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Sheeting all the way,beading is nice,but its temporary,sheeting is permanent,and it much more important for drying the car and avoiding water spots..


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Swissvax Shield sheets and keeps my car far cleaner than waxes that are focused on beading. That's not to say though that a product that beads well can't also sheet well. 

I like to use lots of different products and I do like beading but I prefer sheeting because of the better self-cleaning effect. 

To echo what several others have said, that video doesn't seem to be sheeting vs beading, but rather protected vs unprotected paint.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Beading all day long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

CLCC said:


> All the videos above seem (to my untrained eye) to be protected vs non-protected. Perhaps a more interesting comparison would be waxed one side vs sealed on the other.


Does this video below illustrate beading vs sheeting?



bigkahunaburger said:


> Swissvax Shield sheets and keeps my car far cleaner than waxes that are focused on beading. That's not to say though that a product that beads well can't also sheet well.
> 
> I like to use lots of different products and I do like beading but I prefer sheeting because of the better self-cleaning effect.
> 
> To echo what several others have said, that video doesn't seem to be sheeting vs beading, but rather protected vs unprotected paint.


I'd love to try some Swissvax products but the costs are prohibitive  Top products though!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CLCC said:


> All the videos above seem (to my untrained eye) to be protected vs non-protected. Perhaps a more interesting comparison would be waxed one side vs sealed on the other.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk





bigkahunaburger said:


> Swissvax Shield sheets and keeps my car far cleaner than waxes that are focused on beading. That's not to say though that a product that beads well can't also sheet well.
> 
> I like to use lots of different products and I do like beading but I prefer sheeting because of the better self-cleaning effect.
> 
> To echo what several others have said, that video doesn't seem to be sheeting vs beading, but rather protected vs unprotected paint.


Both sides gave different protections on them and the video highlights the different characteristics of them :thumb:


----------



## TheFox-UK (Jan 11, 2016)

Have to go with beading. I love to drive off seeing the beads of water flow off the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

sheeting leaves surface cleaner, beading can leave rings if left to dry


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Confused at first, been a newbie, as didn't know the difference :-/

Been reading up and think beading looks best but understand not good leaving standing water on the car.

I use megs UW and leaves the car looking like this.

Is this beading or sheeting?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

The above is beading


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I prefer beading, just love going outside and seeing how the dew has formed on the paint work. Even better in the winter when it's frozen solid, it looks amazing!


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

I think that beading products can also sheet like this





[/QUOTE]


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

difficult decision! 

beading does look pretty awesome... but sheeting ultimately won for me as I have to leave my car outside in london and the crap that comes out when it rains leaves really bad dust and fallout rings with products that bead. not great for long term paint protection...


----------



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Quick newbie question.
What difference does the beading / sheeting make when driving along at 60mph in the rain? Are you getting more rain on your windscreen from the bonnet if its waxed or sealed?


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Argh I just don't know can I say both.


----------



## Mermoto (Jul 14, 2010)

Surely if the water sheets off its gone. When it beads and dries out it leaves marks???


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

beading looks pretty until you get dust on the car and it then drys and your car looks like a fuppin dalmation/leopard


----------

